# 942 HD-PVR from Dish



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

I really like the looks of the new 942 HD-PVR from Dish. Will this hit the market in the next few weeks? Anyone with any info? I guess the 921 is dead.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

MikeWilliams said:


> I really like the looks of the new 942 HD-PVR from Dish. Will this hit the market in the next few weeks? Anyone with any info? I guess the 921 is dead.


Oh...here are the pictures, if you haven't seen them yet.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=888
http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=889


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

This doesn't look like it's designed to replace the 921. It's got 2 tuners but only one is HDTV capable. I think it's just an HD version of the 522. I'm sure someone will correct me if this is incorrect.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> *TV1 tuner is HD; TV2 tuner is SD*


This doesn't make any sense. Hopefully it's a typo and they mean to say that TV output 1 is HD/SD and TV output 2 is SD only.

I don't think they would have an SD only tuner in the box. Presumably, like the 522 it would support both single and dual tv mode. Single TV mode would work like the 921 (without the crashes), allowing for dual channel recording and watching on 1 TV.

(I still think the 921 is going to quickly vanish from the shelves when this guy is released)

Based on Dish's track record of first sighting to release, it could easly be a year off (unless they are rushing it out as a 921 replacement).


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Read Scotts post at satelliteguys.us but don't hold your breath it will be a long ways off if it ever appears.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This receivers is a long ways off...it's not in testing yet.


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

It also looks like its a signal OTA tuner from the looks of it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This receivers is a long ways off...it's not in testing yet.


Actually it IS in testing 

The 942 is like a Dish 522 and 811 combined together. The unit which I have played with for over an hour so far has been very stable, and also features most of the 522 feature set.

I will be going to breakfast in a few with a group of Dish Tech Guys, from there it is off to the HDTV summit, then its off to the Tech Expo again where I am really going to hammer the equipment more, and do it all with the blessing of Dish.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You go Scott. Can't wait for the details and more pictures.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This receivers is a long ways off...it's not in testing yet.


The 921 is still in testing.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps this new receiver will also be cheaper than the current 921 we have out. Dish really needs a cheaper HD DVR out on the market to get the momentum going even more.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott is reporting that the 942 may be ready for the holidays. I know we've heard this before with the 921.

It sure would be nice to replace my 721 with a 942. It would look good setting next to my 921.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Which holidays????? Christmas 2006?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Since the 942 is simply a 522 with HD and a digital ota tuner added on, I suspect E* may be able to get this unit out by Christmas 2004. Over at the other forum Scott said that it will only have 1 ota tuner, which I believe is a big mistake on E* part, by doing this this they miss the chance to match the D*HDTivo and beat it by having the 2 outputs even if only 1 output is HD and 1 is SD.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Another mistake just like the one where they only had one tv output on the 721 and 921.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Hopefully they will have a 300GB HDD option. Maxtor has a 300GB HDD just for PVR's. Hitachi has a 400GB HDD.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I was going to make a flippant comment but you all beat me to it

Theres a CHANCE E has learned its lesson since the 921 fiasco cost them subs and even charlie admitted it was failed management..... him.....

Now if the execute it properly it MIGHT work, I hope they pull it off after all everyone needs a success now and then


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> Since the 942 is simply a 522 with HD and a digital ota tuner added on, I suspect E* may be able to get this unit out by Christmas 2004.


Can't you substitute 522 for 721 and make the same statement about the 921 (a year late and still buggy)?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> Can't you substitute 522 for 721 and make the same statement about the 921 (a year late and still buggy)?


True, but the 721 still had more bugs then the 522 has.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

My showroom 522 still has plenty of bugs, how are they going to get a new product to the marketplace when the original is still JUNK.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'lll wait and let you guys debug them b4 I buy one (921 and 942). :lol:


----------



## PanamaMike (Mar 31, 2004)

Just read that it can record HD.


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Just another sign that Dish is going down the crapper in a big way.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Given Dish's track record, I'm surprised that ANYone can say that a unit seems stable after playing with it for one hour... (...said the owner of a DIshplayer that still isn't right after 4 years of 'fixes')


----------

